# Seneca



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

I hered a report saying Seneca was ice free dose anyone know if that is trure.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

It is open my dad fished it today


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

It's true. It's ice free. About 1 ft above summer pool and water is being released through the dam. The entire lake was muddy but now the dam area to the big island is clearing up. And muddy in upper end.


----------



## Riverrat3 (Mar 18, 2015)

any reports of fishing being caught?


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

Riverrat3 said:


> any reports of fishing being caught?


one way to find out get out and go fishing


----------



## Riverrat3 (Mar 18, 2015)

yeah but when its 50 Miles away I would kinda like to know if any action is going on.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Riverrat3 said:


> yeah but when its 50 Miles away I would kinda like to know if any action is going on.


Water Temps still in the 30's.... I doubt there's much "action", but a little work will probably produce something. I've talked to about 3 different guys that plan on being there Saturday. Any open water right now is good water.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll be the 4th guy! Checked Tappan tonight ,no way it will be ready by Saturday so...........Seneca it is!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Seneca is clear! (Water is muddy though) 42° average.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Seneca has a nice slalom course of floating seismogismos floating around out there......be careful. They are thick below the island and can be tough to see if the water has a decent chop on it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Flippin 416 said:


> Seneca has a nice slalom course of floating seismogismos floating around out there......be careful. They are thick below the island and can be tough to see if the water has a decent chop on it.


I about got me one of those, because I was trying to figure out what another one was... you'd think they'd put a little flag on top of them... or at least paint them a color that isn't called "spring time muddy runoff"...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Bad Bub said:


> you'd think they'd put a little flag on top of them... or at least paint them a color that isn't called "spring time muddy runoff"...


Amen to that!!! lol


----------

